# SLAP! - Squatters of London Action paper



## landpirate (Mar 2, 2016)

Here's links to issues one and two of SLAP! - Squatters of London Action paper.

I'm on my phone right now so I can't seem to download them, I'll try and sort it out later.

https://rabble.org.uk/slap-squatters-of-london-action-paper-issue-no-1/

http://rabble.org.uk/slap-squatters-of-london-action-paper-issue-no-2/


----------

